# Buying new car with small scratch and 133 KM



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Please help a fellow member and tell me what you think.

I recently put down a $500 deposit for the dealership to locate and bring in a new vehicle from another dealer. When it arrived, my wife noticed it had a small scratch on the passenger front door above the door handle and the odometer reading was 133 km. I can only speculate as to how and how often this vehicle was used on road tests while at the other dealership. I understand dealers often trade vehicles or buy/sell vehicles among themselves. In retrospect I should not have given them a deposit but I showed good faith and good intention on buying a new car by doing so, subject to vehicle being as promised. Now the car is here but it is not perfect in my eyes. The scratch has been buffed out by the dealer without me asking them to do so... as for the mileage, well nothing can be done about that.
Do you think I am overreacting? the km is nothing to worry about and it is still new? and what about them buffing the scratch out? is that acceptable? or should I just try to get my deposit back and walk away or ask them to find another car but then they said they couldn't find another... typical.. never trust a dealership. They always want to keep control on you. Such BS.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well my first question is, what dealership are you talking about? some of them are just plain terrible. example EAGLE RIDGE!!!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

It is a Kia dealership in Vancouver and we are looking into buying a Kia Rondo.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd ask for the deposit back.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

For myself i will probably try to get a other car and if they don't want you can ask the deposit back. Remember you can cancel the purchase if your not happy with the service. All that is if you did not sign the final paper yet, if so ... You can still ask to change the car or ask for the deposit back. Or you can ask what they can offer to you because your not happy with the car you receive.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

We didn't sign anything yet. All I have done so far is agree on a purchase price.. I can also renegotiate if needed. We will consider the zero down and 0% financing for 72 months but we didn't sign or started on the paperwork yet. All I did is put a deposit for them to bring a car in from another Kia dealership in Coquitlam.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd negotiate for an add on like floor mats or free oil changes etc in lieu of the issues.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't mind about the 133 kilometers if they had a good explanation for that, but I'd want them to fix the scratch. I think they can buff it pretty easily. If they couldn't explain the 133 km (for example, all new cars arrive with km on because of factory testing on the motor, something like that), then I'd ask them to give me a different car, same model. 

You're probably going to have an ongoing relationship with the dealer, and it's good to make sure that you trust them and can be sure they'll look after you down the road.


----------



## raygen168 (Sep 9, 2010)

If it doesn't feel right don't buy it or you will regret it... Trust your instinct. =)..
My first car only had 7km when i got it.
When I brought my mom a new car, it was the last model and has 400km.. I didn't want to buy it, but she wanted it so we bought it.. but I personally won't call a car w/ more than 50km new.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My new lancer had 77 km on it when I bought it. I was ok with that. And if they buffed out the scratch, I wouldn't worry about it either. It could have gotten that scratch with zero kms on the car. As long they took care of it. I would try to get some extra thrown in because of the difference though. Floor mats or oil changes is a good idea. I got them to add free oil changes for life to my sale.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

If they buff out the scratch, have the repainted it with the clear coat? This coat protects the paint from the UV rays. If they did not then the paint will fade down the road in that area.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i think i would want the privalege of putting the first scratch on it myself................if it is the last of its model it may have been moved around a bit.especially if others didn't want a scratched car.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Agree with Dietmar  Depend on how deep the scratch is. Sometimes buffing do more harm than good.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

When I paid the deposit I had to sign a form and basically it says the amount of the deposit, that it is not refundable and subject to vehicle being as promised. Dealerships will always try to convince you otherwise and so after a somewhat heated discussion I had with the finance manager (because the sales manager was not available) and how he tried to persuade me that the car is perfect in every way.. the scratch has been buffed out since but that is after the fact and the kilometers is not to be alarmed about since the car came from Annacis Island and had to be driven from there and so the kilometers add up when it is moved around.

I think different people have different comfort levels as to what is considered reasonable mileage when taking delivery of a new vehicle. Some like me I guess expect pristine condition. What is the definition of a new car to you? I am not sure if this deposit agreement is enforceable and if they are entitled to keep my $500 deposit if I decide to walk away from the deal. I tried to ask them to get me the same car in another colour (Titanium Silver instead of Java Brown) that I could take delivery of instead. I would be satisfied with my second choice colour and of course in excellent condition with km less than 50 and no paint scratch. In our initial visit to the dealership, we were told that they were able to get me a Titanium silver colour.. now their wording is that there are none. Question is whether there is really none or they want to see none in this case. As long as it is convenient for them and as long as it is advantageous to them, dealers will act accordingly. 

Basically I am worried about my deposit should I not go ahead. As some people have already said, I should ask for extra stuff like mats and perhaps reduced price to make me accept the car as is. Or continue to push them to get me an adequate replacement...


----------



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

Just be careful and inspect the car fully. My parents almost purchased a "new" Toyota Matrix from the North Van dealer. My Dad and I negotiated a reasonable price and were about to sign the paper when my Mom asked about why the bumper looked misaligned. They said it could be adjusted but upon further inspection I noticed the colour was off and that the screws were tampered with. Turns out the car was in a front end slow speed collision and the bumper had been replaced. So much for a "new" car. We walked out of there immediately, I'll never go to that dealer again. But it's all legal, they don't have to declear any damages to you unless it's like more than 20% of the cars value. It's one of the items you sign when taking over ownership.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

those arnt big deals. it was probably test driven a few times.

but if i were ever going to buy a brand new car i would want less than 20 or 30 k on it.

my moms jetta had 7. my friends mazda 3 had 10 or 13. and my friends silverado had less than 20.

to me 133k is not a new car anymore. its been used more than just on/off the boat onto a trailer etc...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

deleted duplicate post..........der


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Sale of Goods Act

check out paragraph 36 and 38

i would argue that one can expect a new car be damage free or free of repairs and it was damaged in transit to you and therefor you are not bound to accept it. you did not have a chance to examine the actual goods only a representative model of what your vehicle would look like and that product was free from defect and this actual one is not therefore it was not as bargained for nor was one with mileage on it. also if they indicated it was only moved from annicis island to the dealership, i would maybe track the km on google map from annisis island to this dealership and if it is more than the milage showing i would suggest that it has been to other dealers and rejected because of the scratch by other clients. you have not taken delivery of the goods, you advised them you were not interested in accepting the goods therefore you are not bound to them as per this act. just imo. can't hurt to throw it at them.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gonna give you my perspective after spending some time working for a car dealership.I was not a salesman,but worked along the sales and service department.Ask for your deposit back , DO NOT sign any documents what so ever( i don't recall if you did),do not even think to stick around with this vehicle, request to see ALL documents pertaining to any vehicle your about to see/purchase.If you cant work with the sales person, forget them or the sales manager and ask to deal with someone higher than the both of them.All these guys are thinking about is to lock you in, and finalize the sale.There's quotas to meet , and will rush this whole process to get this vehicle off the lot.Inventory coming from the manufacturer SHOULD NOT have high KMS on the odometer, in all cases i dealt with below five kms is normal.The only kms put on are by the transporting company and when its fueled for delivery.Ask them if this particular model was a demo? if that's the case, it should be documented as one and request to see these papers(ICBC&dealership). A decent discount should be allowed if that's the case(car is used as far as i am concerned). Please spend the time to read over all documents when dealing with the business department.Ask questions, get everything on record,be patient and don't rush the process.They will sell you additional packages that are PURE MONEY makers for them, BUY NONE OF THEM! Most cars today coming from the factory have everything you need to get going.Only time i see people needing anything is, when adding/changing equipment to it( different/bigger tires and rims,spoiler,body kit etc) still a rip off! Check reliable outside sources for that if you can. When the car is delivered, go over it many times and check everything inside and out! Make sure its been detailed, you are paying for it when all is said and done and you deserve for it to be SPOTLESS! Ask for a complete run down on all options, and view the delivery check list when they hand it to you(VERY IMPORTANT) A full tank of gas is a must, do not settle for half! Your paying for this as well by the way! If they whine about this, get serious with them and DEMAND it.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

If you want PM me for more details, what i wrote was just the beginning and have more to share! Sorry just blurted out a bunch of stuff! Buying a car should be a pleasant and memorable experience if you ask me!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> If they buff out the scratch, have the repainted it with the clear coat? This coat protects the paint from the UV rays. If they did not then the paint will fade down the road in that area.


Unless its a high metallic ie. silver and even then, i doubt if there was enough clear coat removed to get the scratch out to be concerned.
I would advise against that due to location of said scratch .Clear coating a small area is very difficult and requires blending ( panels are cut polished at blended areas ) polishing into the surrounding area and then again polished after its dried .The only other option is to clear coat the complete panel .This creates another problem . The application of clear coat changes the color a tinge due to the light refraction .more noticeable on vertical panels. If the scratch polished out it should still have _sufficient_ protection.



gklaw said:


> Agree with Dietmar  Depend on how deep the scratch is. Sometimes buffing do more harm than good.


you have a point if.... you break through when polishing your applying colour as well as clear coat. A good tech can fill the scratch with clear run a razor blade over the excess and then polish lightly ,but there's no money in it for them they would rather sand and paint .....mostly.

As far as mileage goes subtract where it just came from and its about what other make and models are . You could while your there sit in a few and check out the milage in them. you will put more mileage on it than that the first day you drive it . .:bigsmile:

.I doubt if there would be paint issues ( we fortunately don't live in California ) if it fails down the road address it then,maybe make a note of it on the contract.

Enjoy you new car !!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> well my first question is, what dealership are you talking about? some of them are just plain terrible. example EAGLE RIDGE!!!


LMAO !! a fellow employee bought a brand new car from there and nothing but problems .wouldn't give him a new car ( he deserved one let me tell you )..after a month of driving it and getting no where with them he insisted they give him his money back still no satisfaction.
I felt sorry for the guy and told him to go get 3 rolls of fine line masking tape . I spent a hour doing a very special :bigsmile: pin stripe and lettering job ( nothing vulgar or rude btw )...sent him out there and within 1/2 hour they had him his payment in full. He even put on a couple of thousand miles on it. They couldn't get that car away from the front of the building fast enough . He said he got a lot of laughs and thumbs up as he drove it there.
lol thanks for bringing them up :lol:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Enjoy you new car !!


I think Aquaman has a point. Maybe over-reacting. First ding I likely won't care anymore. I used to wash car every two week or so. Now luck in two seasons, haha.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Gonna give you my perspective after spending some time working for a car dealership.I was not a salesman,but worked along the sales and service department.Ask for your deposit back , DO NOT sign any documents what so ever( i don't recall if you did),do not even think to stick around with this vehicle, request to see ALL documents pertaining to any vehicle your about to see/purchase.If you cant work with the sales person, forget them or the sales manager and ask to deal with someone higher than the both of them.All these guys are thinking about is to lock you in, and finalize the sale.There's quotas to meet , and will rush this whole process to get this vehicle off the lot.Inventory coming from the manufacturer SHOULD NOT have high KMS on the odometer, in all cases i dealt with below five kms is normal.The only kms put on are by the transporting company and when its fueled for delivery.Ask them if this particular model was a demo? if that's the case, it should be documented as one and request to see these papers(ICBC&dealership). A decent discount should be allowed if that's the case(car is used as far as i am concerned). Please spend the time to read over all documents when dealing with the business department.Ask questions, get everything on record,be patient and don't rush the process.They will sell you additional packages that are PURE MONEY makers for them, BUY NONE OF THEM! Most cars today coming from the factory have everything you need to get going.Only time i see people needing anything is, when adding/changing equipment to it( different/bigger tires and rims,spoiler,body kit etc) still a rip off! Check reliable outside sources for that if you can. When the car is delivered, go over it many times and check everything inside and out! Make sure its been detailed, you are paying for it when all is said and done and you deserve for it to be SPOTLESS! Ask for a complete run down on all options, and view the delivery check list when they hand it to you(VERY IMPORTANT) A full tank of gas is a must, do not settle for half! Your paying for this as well by the way! If they whine about this, get serious with them and DEMAND it.


+1

i have worked at dealer ships before too, you should for sure ask for your money back, most likely a demo / test drive car.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Luke78 said:


> Gonna give you my perspective after spending some time working for a car dealership.I was not a salesman,but worked along the sales and service department.Ask for your deposit back , DO NOT sign any documents what so ever( i don't recall if you did),do not even think to stick around with this vehicle, request to see ALL documents pertaining to any vehicle your about to see/purchase.If you cant work with the sales person, forget them or the sales manager and ask to deal with someone higher than the both of them.All these guys are thinking about is to lock you in, and finalize the sale.There's quotas to meet , and will rush this whole process to get this vehicle off the lot.Inventory coming from the manufacturer SHOULD NOT have high KMS on the odometer, in all cases i dealt with below five kms is normal.The only kms put on are by the transporting company and when its fueled for delivery.Ask them if this particular model was a demo? if that's the case, it should be documented as one and request to see these papers(ICBC&dealership). A decent discount should be allowed if that's the case(car is used as far as i am concerned). Please spend the time to read over all documents when dealing with the business department.Ask questions, get everything on record,be patient and don't rush the process.They will sell you additional packages that are PURE MONEY makers for them, BUY NONE OF THEM! Most cars today coming from the factory have everything you need to get going.Only time i see people needing anything is, when adding/changing equipment to it( different/bigger tires and rims,spoiler,body kit etc) still a rip off! Check reliable outside sources for that if you can. When the car is delivered, go over it many times and check everything inside and out! Make sure its been detailed, you are paying for it when all is said and done and you deserve for it to be SPOTLESS! Ask for a complete run down on all options, and view the delivery check list when they hand it to you(VERY IMPORTANT) A full tank of gas is a must, do not settle for half! Your paying for this as well by the way! If they whine about this, get serious with them and DEMAND it.





Luke78 said:


> If you want PM me for more details, what i wrote was just the beginning and have more to share! Sorry just blurted out a bunch of stuff! Buying a car should be a pleasant and memorable experience if you ask me!


Luke78, this is great info for the average consumer... if like you say there is more, I think it would be beneficial for all to if you added it in the main thread here, where more can learn, than just in a pm. Thanks for sharing.

As for this whole deal... I would just demand my deposit back and not deal with them again - if only for the stress, mix up and terrible experience that this is becoming. There are plenty of other dealerships out there that will gladly have your business, without putting you through this amount of BS.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

That's sad, but it's not likely that Kia dealer trying to sell you a demo car, but they usually don't have enough profit (5~6%) to afford flat-bed that dealer trade unit. That's common for small dealers, their lot usually far away from the showroom plus transportation/gasing/detailing, I think around 70~80KM is about the average for their new cars.

I'm in car sales too, our new car usually about 12~20KM before customer taking the delivery.

ug.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies and posts. My family and I are in short vacation in Seattle. We will be returning to Vancouver tomorrow Sat. evening.. and I will contact them again shortly after that. We haven't decided yet as to what to do... Before we left, we left a message for the salesperson asking if he could find a substitute car in the meantime but I don't hold any expectations.

Here's a more complete run down on our ordeal:
1) first visit to Vancouver Kia dealer.. talked to salesman.. test drive it..talked colour choice.. the colour Java Brown we want is not available. We discuss second choice colour which is Titanium Silver. We leave and salesman says he will try to find either colour for us and let us know. 

2) I do my own research and see that there is a brown one available on the website at the Coquitlam Kia dealer. We walk around the lot and I see the car there. I check the odometer and it shows 113 KM, didn't really check out the car at this point except that it looks like it's been driven a few times... there are already a few creases on the leather on the driver seat and a bit of mud on the wheel wells. We talked to a salesman and the sales manager there and they say they don't have the car we are looking for. There is none in BC but they have one coming from Alberta and it would take about 1 week time transit. I thought to myself that perhaps I was confused and saw the wrong car out there since I didn't really check it out. It was in a tight spot and another car was parked in front of it. 
They gave me a decent price. I said I would return to the first Kia dealer and ask them to beat that price.

3) We return to the Vancouver dealer and talk. They cannot beat the price of the other dealer ($500 more) but they say they have located a brown one for us and it would be in in 2 days max. They offer lifetime free oil change, car wash, airport service. We put the deposit down in good faith to bring the vehicle in subject to vehicle being as promised and subject to availability. The sales manager has re-assured me that he wants to make sure the car is perfect in every way.. his words not mine.
2 days later, the vehicle arrives and I send my wife right away to take a look at it while I am at work. She calls me saying the mileage is 133 km and scratch on passenger door that looks like an inverted "J" shape. 
THE CAR ACTUALLY CAME FROM THAT SAME DEALERSHIP IN COQUITLAM WHERE WE WERE AT JUST A FEW DAYS BEFORE. They must have bought it or traded. I am fairly sure it is the same one that I thought I was looking at. Did that other dealer lied to us about the fact that they did not have one? or were they simply just confused or mistaken.
After work, I call the salesman and told him about the mileage issue and the scratch. I asked him to find us another vehicle.

There you go. The rest is pretty much told at the beginning of my thread.. my heated discussion with the finance manager about these 2 facts.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Schedule a time to pick up your deposit with the finance manager/business office, and walk away from both of these dealerships.DO NOT leave with out getting it, take no excuse from them they have the funds to do this along with the time.Ask them not to contact you, erase or delete any information you have given them(should be a privacy policy followed) look into it last thing you want is being harassed at all times of the day asking when your coming back, are you buying, do you need service etc! Some dealerships are known to sell/share your info with other locations and abroad(other companies). So many 'slimeballs' from the top down that work in these dealerships.Very few decent sales people left in this business you can really trust, actually meet and worked with a few but sadly didn't stick around long enough after what they saw.I can go on and on with countless stories of what i saw before me! Turned me off completely from the automotive industry, sad because i spent money being educated in some parts of it! Can't blame the customers/clients one bit after what they have to deal with!



Captured Moments said:


> Thanks for all the replies and posts. My family and I are in short vacation in Seattle. We will be returning to Vancouver tomorrow Sat. evening.. and I will contact them again shortly after that. We haven't decided yet as to what to do... Before we left, we left a message for the salesperson asking if he could find a substitute car in the meantime but I don't hold any expectations.
> 
> Here's a more complete run down on our ordeal:
> 1) first visit to Vancouver Kia dealer.. talked to salesman.. test drive it..talked colour choice.. the colour Java Brown we want is not available. We discuss second choice colour which is Titanium Silver. We leave and salesman says he will try to find either colour for us and let us know.
> ...


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

So I thought I would give everyone an update after our meeting we had on Monday at the dealership. The next day after we came back from our holiday, I called to make the appointment to see them.

The first thing I did once we arrived at the dealership was to go take a look at the car. Surely enough the scratch has been buffed out except for one spot where I could still see the scratch...The door pillar still had some "white film" on it. Is that the buffing compound? The odometer said 137 KM.

The salesperson came out to greet us and we went inside the showroom to talk. The sales manager sat down with us and told us that they were loosing money on this deal given the fact that they had to pay an additional $500 fee to get the car in from another dealer and also the fact that we bargained at such a low price. My reply was that this was not of my concern. I iterated my points that this was not an acceptable car for me to take delivery. Again I explained that it had too many kilometers for my liking and the scratch was really bothering me. The sales manager further explained that it was not uncommon for new cars to have blemishes and scratches and they fairly routinely fix those....

We lightly argued over those facts until he finally posed the question which sounded something like: "So are you saying that you are refusing to take this car which we are already loosing money on?" I said yes. I went on to state my only 2 options to them. 
1) I want my deposit back and I walk away
2) I will accept a suitable replacement if they are able to find me one

Normally I would only have opted for option 1 being somewhat disgusted with all this but my wife and I really need a new car. Our current lemon is too scary to drive and we have 2 kids and she drives the kids around town quite a lot to their various activities. As I said to my wife, cars sell themselves.. anyone can do research on the internet about cars and find out about specifics, check out reviews, etc... Going to the dealership for a cup of coffee (never fails) to buy the vehicle is nothing more than a store where you go buy them. It's a hassle and all. We have no problem with Kia and the product it sells..With the belief that all dealerships regardless of the make are more or less the same, not trustworthy, we didn't want to go back to square one and have to haggle all over again. Hence my second option.

The sales manager paused for a few seconds and quickly got up and said "Let me see if I can find you another vehicle". He went to his computer and after 10 minutes he came back to us. He said he found one sitting in a showroom at another dealer, that it was in our second choice colour, that it would have about 70 km on arrival. I asked it it was possible for us to go take a look at it ourselves first. Well, it was in Vernon so scratch that idea. They were planning on bringing it in via Flatbed truck. 
My wife and I thought and discussed it for about 20 minutes but we decided not to take the offer. What if it also had a scratch or a dent? If this were the case, we most likely would be refusing it as well and would only make the staff more angry at us. Yeah.. strike 2.. not a viable position to be in.

Ideally we want to be able to physically see the car as if it was in the lot so we can visually check it out first before committing.
Again the sales manager went back to his computer but this time my wife walked over and stood besides him while he was searching. She asked if there was anything that the dealership had ordered and coming from the factory. He checked and said that there was one on order but it would not arrive until April 22. My wife later said to me that most of the vehicles ordered were the 4 cyl. versions and not the V6 model we were looking for.

We agreed on waiting until April for it to arrive since we are willing to wait and we get to check it out after that. They get to keep the sales and we hopefully will get the car we want. As a last precaution, I got them to amend my deposit form to state that the deposit is refundable instead of not refundable.

Stay tuned for more updates I suppose. Thanks for reading this far.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Well for everything you've done so far I'd have to agree with your choices. I can't tell you to go back in time and not put a deposit down on a vehicle (I am assuming you've learned that lesson lol)..... 

My personal opinion is whether you get this car from this dealership or another, there is the possibility of the vehicle having a scratch on it or dent or any type of damage, especially if they are shipping it in from another dealership/city. BUT that being said, get them to bring it in, if you aren't satisfied with how it looks then you don't accept it. 

If I read what you wrote prior correctly, you said you signed a deposit that said the car would be "as promised" or something along those lines, well if that isn't the car that they promised ie. one that is 'brand new' then its not your 'contract.'.... 

And new cars do not come with scratches and blemishes on it, that's a car dealership trying to sell you BS.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

As least the sale manager seems amiable. It would be really silly for them to argue with a customer over $500, especially when it just goes to another sale.

Not a chance I would believe they lose money to bring a car in for you 

April is not that far away - at least it will be a cleaner month to drive a new car around


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

tell them to buff out the screatches and 133 km is nothing takes up to 15k to break in the motor if you like the car get it personaly i would rather have the serento then the rondo


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

we would never keep a customers deposit if they opted out of a sale at our dealership (we sell boats, but essentially it's the same thing) word of mouth as you can all see is worth much more than a deposit cheque. I dont imagine they'd keep the check if you asked for it back. That being said, make sure you get what you want, if you want a certain colour then accept nothing less. They will always try to push their inventory instead of factory ordering one for you and you will pay freight and PDI whether it's a factory order or already there. 

100kms is not much to be worried about I think, just a couple test drives and travel from dealerships + break in 

If it was me, I would get one ordered from the factory both to get it with less KM's and also to make sure I get exactly what I want. The question is how fast you want the new car? A factory order will take longer to get.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

dZilla said:


> Well for everything you've done so far I'd have to agree with your choices. I can't tell you to go back in time and not put a deposit down on a vehicle (I am assuming you've learned that lesson lol).....
> And new cars do not come with scratches and blemishes on it, that's a car dealership trying to sell you BS.


I learned a few things from this experience so far. I agree about the fact that one should expect a new car to be "perfect".



gklaw said:


> As least the sale manager seems amiable. It would be really silly for them to argue with a customer over $500, especially when it just goes to another sale.
> 
> Not a chance I would believe they lose money to bring a car in for you
> 
> April is not that far away - at least it will be a cleaner month to drive a new car around


Yeah I didn't believe in that comment at all. I don't believe anything they tell me unless I can verify it. Maybe I can come visit you in April in my new car...



monkE said:


> we would never keep a customers deposit if they opted out of a sale at our dealership (we sell boats, but essentially it's the same thing) word of mouth as you can all see is worth much more than a deposit cheque. I dont imagine they'd keep the check if you asked for it back. That being said, make sure you get what you want, if you want a certain colour then accept nothing less. They will always try to push their inventory instead of factory ordering one for you and you will pay freight and PDI whether it's a factory order or already there.
> ....
> If it was me, I would get one ordered from the factory both to get it with less KM's and also to make sure I get exactly what I want. The question is how fast you want the new car? A factory order will take longer to get.


That is what I was sensing from the sales manager..so in the end we agreed on waiting till April for the car to arrive.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

dZilla said:


> Well for everything you've done so far I'd have to agree with your choices. I can't tell you to go back in time and not put a deposit down on a vehicle (I am assuming you've learned that lesson lol).....
> 
> My personal opinion is whether you get this car from this dealership or another, there is the possibility of the vehicle having a scratch on it or dent or any type of damage, especially if they are shipping it in from another dealership/city. BUT that being said, get them to bring it in, if you aren't satisfied with how it looks then you don't accept it.
> 
> ...


This is BANG ON(last line)! Sometimes things do happen when the transporting company deliver the vehicles to the dealership,but far and few in between.All the guys/gals that brought in these cars for us were 'top notch' and very professional in what they did.Any error with the delivery comes back to haunt the dealership in their final review sent back by the customer(CSR score). In my crew alone, our scores were 100% for all deliveries consistently.Any other screw ups came via the sales person,sale manager,and business office.Please keep in mind, that some dealerships will hand out bonuses to the sales department for perfect scores, while the rest of us saw nothing.The blame also fell on us and others for not so perfect scores.Then you wonder why they push the sale even more! Please don't believe those words of ''them losing money on the sale'',same brand dealerships trade units straight up all the time, bunch of BS if you ask me.They work and deal with each other frequently, and its usually in ''every ones'' interests except the potential buyer.



monkE said:


> we would never keep a customers deposit if they opted out of a sale at our dealership (we sell boats, but essentially it's the same thing) word of mouth as you can all see is worth much more than a deposit cheque. I dont imagine they'd keep the check if you asked for it back. That being said, make sure you get what you want, if you want a certain colour then accept nothing less. They will always try to push their inventory instead of factory ordering one for you and you will pay freight and PDI whether it's a factory order or already there.
> 
> 100kms is not much to be worried about I think, just a couple test drives and travel from dealerships + break in
> 
> If it was me, I would get one ordered from the factory both to get it with less KM's and also to make sure I get exactly what I want. The question is how fast you want the new car? A factory order will take longer to get.


Mike,

Gonna disagree with you my friend, that's way too many KM'S for new inventory.That's why demos and loaner cars(manager units, service units, etc) are available for test drives and showings.Showroom models are others that shouldn't be driven either, unless the room is to under go changes.Customers are the ones whom should be breaking in the car,not employees.It doesn't take 100 + KMS to find a gas station for a fill up either.Units i worked on had no more than 10 KMS on them, sometimes even less when i was all said and done with it.Anything above that mark, i have seen customers walk away from it, or request another one with fewer k's .Rightfully so, no matter how much money is being spent,they deserve to buy something NEW and not USED.Registered/PDI'D units are to be priced/documented/stored in either a compound or on the lot until they are sold.Absolutely no use for them unless they are sold,need a cleaning or, a repair/upgrade of some kind(rare).


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

when i look for a car i usealy look them up on the better buisnes bero almost bought a truck from a place here in alberta . my gf checked them out and they had 20 complaints in the last 4 months so i backed off. its a shame they try to screw people i would think good service and good quality equipment would be better then the quick sale


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

what do u expect... its a kia. with that many kms on it. it should be considered a demo. picked up my 2012 370z with 6km on it. watched it unloaded off the transport vehicle.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

This thread is a bit old. Cars are repaired all the time prior to delivery. You just don't know about it! I've never been much into imports so I don't know how they fare. 113K is a bit high but certainly not high enough mileage for it to be a demo.


----------

